# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Acne model gezocht

## jolientomberg

Hoi allemaal!

Voor mijn opleiding huidtherapie ben ik op zoek naar een acne model. Dit is op de Hogeschool Utrecht. Het liefst zoek ik iemand die ook een OV heeft. Het gaat om de volgende data:

Maandag 17 februari 9.00-12.00
Woensdag 12 maart 9.00-12.00
Maandag 31 maart 9.00-13.00 of woensdag 2 april 13.00-17.00 (tentamen) 
Eventueel maandag 7 april 13.00-16.00 of woensdag 9 april 12.00-15.00 voor de herkansing

De behandelingen zijn gratis. Er zal een dieptereiniging uitgevoerd worden (het verwijderen van gerstekorrels, mee-eters en pukkels).

Heb je last van acne in het gezicht of op de rug en kun je een of meerdere dagen dan hoor ik het graag!!! Voor meer informatie of vragen kun je mailen.

Groetjes Jolien Tomberg 
[email protected]

----------

